# LOWER EYELID SURGERY experience in Opera Plastic Surgery, S.Korea



## Egobia

Hi, I am Oxana from Russia. I visited South Korea for Lower Eyelid Surgery(Fat Rearrangement). I am 40 years old and I started to have visible fat pad in my lower eyelid since early 20s. As I got older, fat pad under eye got bigger and it made me look older and tired. So I thought over getting a plastic surgery for a long time and heard that many people travel to South Korea for plastic surgeries.

Korean plastic surgeons have top skills and have broad experience and knowledge, too. As I have a friend living in Korea, I decided to get a surgery in Korea while visiting my friend there.

At first, I got consultation services at big, famous clicnics in Korea. And I heard of lots of rumors and good reviews about them. I visited 7 clinics until I finally decided and each one was diffrent from another. One was xtremely kind but expensive and another recommended too many surgeries at the same time, etc.

After 6 consulatation services, I went to Opera plastic surgery because one of my friend's Korea local friends recommended it. Frankly, my first impression on Opera is not very impressive. Not very big or grand.. However, the Russian consultant at Opera was very understanding of Russian culture and spoke excellent Russian. She lived in Russia for a long time, that's what she said. And the doctor that I met was really nice and calm and helped me understand the procedure easily. He was patient enough to answer each and every question I had. Some doctors at other clinics got annoyed when I asked them too many questions, which put me in a bad mood. After consultation at Opera ,I saw pictures of foreign patients who had surgeries at Opera, and I chose Opera on the spot because the results looked satisfactory.

For 6 hours of fasting, I was very, very nervous and worried. But at the same time. I was excited about the new change, too. On the day of surgery, I met my doctor again and went inside the operating room with the Russian coordinator. First, I underwent general anesthesia, then local anesthesia on my eye area. I fell into sleep. Later, I woke up by their voice and went into the recovery room. I could recover without pain or nausea.

After fully waking up, I got a prescription and cold pack and scheduled the next visit-day. And I went back to hotel alone safely. It was OK to do it all by myself. For the following 3 days, I got bruises and I had to wear sunglasses for a week when going out. A week later after surgery, I got the stitches out at the clinic and the next week, the swelling went down visibly.

And now, 4 months from the surgery, people say I look 10 years younger than before! They tell me I don't look like a mom with a 10-year old kid and it really makes me happy.

Thinking back, choosing Opera clinic was the best decision in my life. Of course, you can choose other clinics you like, but for me Opera was the right one, and my instinct knew it when I went into the clinic. I really thank doctor Kwon who gave me a new face and new image and especially a new life! He is such a gentleman with top surgery skills. I recommend Opera to my close friends. If you ask me, I would recommend having a surgery at Opera, too!



Before Surgery________________After 10 days________________ After 3 weeks________________ After 2 months



Before Surgery______________________________________________After 2 months ♥


----------



## Sarahdomm

Woah
The results look great, congratulations!


----------



## archonei

Congrats on your surgery, you look great! Thank you for sharing your story!
If you don't mind answering how much Opera quoted you for your under-eye procedure?


----------



## KPSA

Congrats & thx for sharing!


----------



## kitty nyc

Amazing results, congrats!!


----------



## Andy.L.Park

Congrats you ^^ looking younger than before.


----------



## sophia990

Wow congrats!! Great results!  May I ask how much it cost? You can PM me if you wish!


----------



## Egobia

archonei said:


> Congrats on your surgery, you look great! Thank you for sharing your story!
> If you don't mind answering how much Opera quoted you for your under-eye procedure?


I paid $2.100 but it's now $1.600. I heard new promotion came out. If  you're seeking for a clinic, don't forget to check their promotions.


----------



## Egobia

sophia990 said:


> Wow congrats!! Great results!  May I ask how much it cost? You can PM me if you wish!


No need to hide how much I paid  It was $2.100 but I heard it's $1.600 now.


----------



## Theotera

Very nice! Thanks for sharing. Did you consult with Secret? If yes what were your experience with them?


----------



## Egobia

Theotera said:


> Very nice! Thanks for sharing. Did you consult with Secret? If yes what were your experience with them?


The clinic was my friend's recommendation. Sorry, don't know much about the Secret


----------



## kkpeobee

Looks amazing! Congrats on the successful surgery


----------



## rookiee

U look amazing! Can't believe u r 40!


----------



## aliciaqui79

Hi, I'm going for a consultation to Opera next months. Was there an English consultant too?


----------



## MY56

aliciaqui79 said:


> Hi, I'm going for a consultation to Opera next months. Was there an English consultant too?




yes, her name is J (just initial J)    She is fluent in speaking and writing in English.


----------



## aliciaqui79

MY56 said:


> yes, her name is J (just initial J)    She is fluent in speaking and writing in English.


Thanks for the info. So relieved


----------



## luvpenpenny

Hello, thank you for sharing. Would you mind to share more about the post operation? I'm in early thirties but already have eye bags which is from my mom, grandma.. it runs through my family   I already contacted few clinic for online consultation but they all gave me different time for recovery.


----------



## KPSA

luvpenpenny said:


> Hello, thank you for sharing. Would you mind to share more about the post operation? I'm in early thirties but already have eye bags which is from my mom, grandma.. it runs through my family   I already contacted few clinic for online consultation but they all gave me different time for recovery.



It might be better to take notice of what around the average recovery time is that the clinics has given you, since everyone will recover different. Also there are tons of things that you can do that will help a speedy recovery 

Perhaps you can research other people experiences with this eye surgery in general. In my research I found a write up of @sssxccc about her eye surgery at Opera. You can check that out. Good luck


----------



## JennyWill

Congrat! you look much younger and beautiful. 1600$ is not so that expensive!
You didn't have much swelling and bruises and did you go back to your work right after the surgery? Could you tell me when you can able to go out and back to daily life?


----------



## dianastar

KPSA said:


> It might be better to take notice of what around the average recovery time is that the clinics has given you, since everyone will recover different. Also there are tons of things that you can do that will help a speedy recovery
> 
> Perhaps you can research other people experiences with this eye surgery in general. In my research I found a write up of @sssxccc about her eye surgery at Opera. You can check that out. Good luck


I found that thread interesting too! It isn't super latest reviews but so much of good stuff !


----------



## rookiee

Did you need a visa to visit SK from Russia? I have a friends in Russia who'd like to visit but she doesn't come thru agency so she'd like to prepare docs for herself.


----------



## KPSA

dianastar said:


> I found that thread interesting too! It isn't super latest reviews but so much of good stuff !



I believe that researching old experiences from people extremely valuable, as a lot of them actually come back after months/years to update on their PS surgery, so you really can get an impression of their PS journey and final results achieved. On the same side, I also found reviews of forummers that were very satisfied initially, but as things settled less so. So basically recent reviews are great, but you can't really gauge the satisfaction of the final PS results.

Only thing to make sure of is of course you're going to the same doctor


----------



## KPSA

rookiee said:


> Did you need a visa to visit SK from Russia? I have a friends in Russia who'd like to visit but she doesn't come thru agency so she'd like to prepare docs for herself.



Korea has visa waiver programs for many countries if you stay for a fixed period of time. Not sure Russia is on the list though, but you can simply google Korea visa and your friends can easily find if Russia is in the list of participating countries or not. Hope this helps.


----------



## luvpenpenny

KPSA said:


> It might be better to take notice of what around the average recovery time is that the clinics has given you, since everyone will recover different. Also there are tons of things that you can do that will help a speedy recovery
> 
> Perhaps you can research other people experiences with this eye surgery in general. In my research I found a write up of @sssxccc about her eye surgery at Opera. You can check that out. Good luck


Thank your reply. You're doing everyone's great favor. Thank you!


----------



## KPSA

luvpenpenny said:


> Thank your reply. You're doing everyone's great favor. Thank you!


----------



## miamian

I did take some surgeries at the same clinic a year ago. I'm not sure if we received from the same surgeon. Anyhow you look great!


----------



## Egobia

JennyWill said:


> Congrat! you look much younger and beautiful. 1600$ is not so that expensive!
> You didn't have much swelling and bruises and did you go back to your work right after the surgery? Could you tell me when you can able to go out and back to daily life?


I think my skin heals fast than the average. Once my doc said my skin texture is pretty tight and good. I was back to my daily life after stitching out, 7th day. Please check my recovery review just down below.


----------



## Egobia

**Recovery**
I received few direct messages asking about how am I doing. Sorry for not replying back and hope my second thread helps some people.

- *Right after surgery* : Blurred vision after putting an ointment in eyes, this was the most scary moment. After 30 minutes, the vision returned but pain and tension on the operated area, under eyes. Felt like something keeps pulling it down. Tearing often. Visible swelling and bruises around the eyes.

-*The next day *: More swelling and bruises. Stingy feeling when the nurse cleaned the stitched areas.

-*7th day:* Removal of all the stitches. It gave me a very weird feeling. Not painful but unpleasant. The eye bags were gone but needed more time to recover.

-*2weeks*: Most of swelling was gone. No visible bruises. But still worried about the often tearing. Right and Left sides were bit uneven too.

-*1 month*: I think there is no more of swollen area left. Also, under eyes finally got inflated little bit which I was waiting for, the volume.

*-2 months*: Sometimes, the area gets swollen when I got so much stresses or wasn't feeling okay. But, after a good rest, the symptoms were gone. I think the area is not fully recovered and still weak.


----------



## Egobia

aliciaqui79 said:


> Hi, I'm going for a consultation to Opera next months. Was there an English consultant too?


Yes, I heard English talk in the lobby when I was sitting in the consultation room. The staff spoke very fluently. Good luck with your consultation and don't forget to visit many more to find the right clinic.


----------



## Egobia

rookiee said:


> Did you need a visa to visit SK from Russia? I have a friends in Russia who'd like to visit but she doesn't come thru agency so she'd like to prepare docs for herself.


No special visa was needed. Just advise her to do many consultations and researches of clinics.


----------



## Egobia

miamian said:


> I did take some surgeries at the same clinic a year ago. I'm not sure if we received from the same surgeon. Anyhow you look great!


I think I mentioned his name in my threads? He is Dr.Kwon, a very nice man.


----------



## daveeF

Egobia said:


> **Recovery**
> I received few direct messages asking about how am I doing. Sorry for not replying back and hope my second thread helps some people.
> 
> - *Right after surgery* : Blurred vision after putting an ointment in eyes, this was the most scary moment. After 30 minutes, the vision returned but pain and tension on the operated area, under eyes. Felt like something keeps pulling it down. Tearing often. Visible swelling and bruises around the eyes.
> 
> -*The next day *: More swelling and bruises. Stingy feeling when the nurse cleaned the stitched areas.
> 
> -*7th day:* Removal of all the stitches. It gave me a very weird feeling. Not painful but unpleasant. The eye bags were gone but needed more time to recover.
> 
> -*2weeks*: Most of swelling was gone. No visible bruises. But still worried about the often tearing. Right and Left sides were bit uneven too.
> 
> -*1 month*: I think there is no more of swollen area left. Also, under eyes finally got inflated little bit which I was waiting for, the volume.
> 
> *-2 months*: Sometimes, the area gets swollen when I got so much stresses or wasn't feeling okay. But, after a good rest, the symptoms were gone. I think the area is not fully recovered and still weak.


Thank you for the detailed comments.


----------



## KPSA

gloriawow said:


> I'll probably get fat repositioning surgery for my dark circles in spring but I only have 6 days days before going back to work. Do you think it will be okay(I work and live in SK)? Or do you know any treatment that heals swelling and bruises fast?



Many forummers here shared that Sinnech, Bromelain and Arnica could help with healing and reduce swelling and bruising. But before taking any best to double check with your clinic as every one's PS case is different to some degree. Good luck with your healing!


----------



## lucylalalulu5

gloriawow said:


> I'll probably get fat repositioning surgery for my dark circles in spring but I only have 6 days days before going back to work. Do you think it will be okay(I work and live in SK)? Or do you know any treatment that heals swelling and bruises fast?


I had a severe bruises on the cheeks and went to skin clinic to get some ointment. I got 'Mung Cream(Mung mean bruise in Korea) It was around $16 and it helped the area a lot. I remember a pharmacist saying that the ointment includes vitamin A(?) not sure. Maybe you can double check with your clinic later. Good luck!


----------



## Egobia

Hey, @gloriawow. This is the picture taken after *7 days*. The operated areas looks purple and yellow but the swelling was not that horrible. I think if you take a surgery on the first day of SK and at least have 5 days of full recovery, you will be okay. But it is only my opinion so why don't double check with your clinic.


----------



## Egobia

I think this will be my last update of down-time pictures. As I wrote earlier, the swelling was maximum on the 2nd day and after stitching out(14th), I wasn't worried about the appearance. Best lucks to everyone who's going thru the same experience!

Right After Surgery > 2nd Day > 7th Day > 14th Day


----------



## K Couture

Actually she used the external incision method. Usually only for older patient that method is used. Younger patients just do it via TCR without any soof manipulation and the internal method is used, so there is no visible scarring even during the first few days post op


----------



## mamongtammi

K Couture said:


> Actually she used the external incision method. Usually only for older patient that method is used. Younger patients just do it via TCR without any soof manipulation and the internal method is used, so there is no visible scarring even during the first few days post op


Once my mom and I had a consultation of under eyes. She was recommended a lower blepharoplasty (removal of sagged skin, incision around the eyelashes, removal of eye bag by taking out the excessive fat, re-positioning of remained fat in order to make the area fat) She was 58 years old and she had sagging wrinkled skins. My case, they recommended under eyelids surgery via TCR without any external incision. My concern was just for dark circles and slight puffiness. We haven't taken the surgeries yet because it is super peak season in Korea but probably will try next year after searching bit more in this forum! Good luck to all SK beauty travelers.


----------



## Tomyumkung

Hi Oxana, thank you very much for sharing your experience and congratulation, you look great. I am 44y old and got the same problem like you. I plan to go to Seoul in February. Could you tell me the full name of doctor Kwon? Shall I contact him for appointment in advance? Thanks


----------



## Egobia

mamongtammi said:


> Once my mom and I had a consultation of under eyes. She was recommended a lower blepharoplasty (removal of sagged skin, incision around the eyelashes, removal of eye bag by taking out the excessive fat, re-positioning of remained fat in order to make the area fat) She was 58 years old and she had sagging wrinkled skins. My case, they recommended under eyelids surgery via TCR without any external incision. My concern was just for dark circles and slight puffiness. We haven't taken the surgeries yet because it is super peak season in Korea but probably will try next year after searching bit more in this forum! Good luck to all SK beauty travelers.


Thank you and @K Couture  for adding more good/helpful information.


----------



## Egobia

Tomyumkung said:


> Hi Oxana, thank you very much for sharing your experience and congratulation, you look great. I am 44y old and got the same problem like you. I plan to go to Seoul in February. Could you tell me the full name of doctor Kwon? Shall I contact him for appointment in advance? Thanks



My surgeon was Dr.Kwon, Soon Bum?Beom? He is the only surgeon whose last name was Kwon. I made an appointment two weeks advance. Lunar New Year's Day is in Feb, 2018 which is big holidays in Korea. I think you should contact the clinic in advance if your plan includes taking surgery too. Good luck!


----------



## aliciaqui79

{ My Experience } Consults, Quotes, and Surgery with Opera Plastic Surgery 
I finally visited the clinic for a consultation. My shopping hasn't finished yet but do you have any advice as you received the surgery there? More consultation I have more confused I become...


----------



## luvpenpenny

Thank you for the post-op photos. They were so real and helped me to understand the recovery process. Did you use any medication or cream to make them heal fast?


----------



## Egobia

luvpenpenny said:


> Thank you for the post-op photos. They were so real and helped me to understand the recovery process. Did you use any medication or cream to make them heal fast?


I just took the oral medicines from the clinic and focus on cooling for the first few days. Then I walk a lot but not too much to tire my body. I was recommended that walking or moving is the best way to recovery.


----------



## aliciaqui79

Egobia said:


> I don't know your priority and wants but I can say that my results turned out great  DM me if you want have more personal questions. Good luck!


Thank you. I ended up in another clinic but your surgeon was definitely nice. Probably will visit him again for another surgery because I'm still addicted to plastic surgeries XD


----------



## Tomyumkung

Egobia said:


> My surgeon was Dr.Kwon, Soon Bum?Beom? He is the only surgeon whose last name was Kwon. I made an appointment two weeks advance. Lunar New Year's Day is in Feb, 2018 which is big holidays in Korea. I think you should contact the clinic in advance if your plan includes taking surgery too. Good luck!


----------



## Tomyumkung

Egobia said:


> My surgeon was Dr.Kwon, Soon Bum?Beom? He is the only surgeon whose last name was Kwon. I made an appointment two weeks advance. Lunar New Year's Day is in Feb, 2018 which is big holidays in Korea. I think you should contact the clinic in advance if your plan includes taking surgery too. Good luck!


Thank you very much. Happy New Year


----------



## frantotee

You look super great! How are your eyes now? I'm 49 year ago and had first lower eyelid surgery 3 years ago but experiencing turning out of the lower eyelid after 1 year passed...any clinic you'd recommend me for revision?


----------



## erer232

Wow you look so much younger!!


----------



## larisarosa

Hi I'm also travelling to SK in this coming May for eyelid surgery;upper and lower. Can you dm me about the Russian staff who helped you thru the consultation? Do you think they offer discount if I agree to use my before/after photos?


----------



## bri10921

Love the result!! Thank you for sharing your experience


----------



## Peacesign

Tomyumkung said:


> Hi Oxana, thank you very much for sharing your experience and congratulation, you look great. I am 44y old and got the same problem like you. I plan to go to Seoul in February. Could you tell me the full name of doctor Kwon? Shall I contact him for appointment in advance? Thanks


Hi, are you currently in Seoul? I'm here until the 10th and imagine you can get more of a discount from combining forces, lol.


----------



## Peacesign

Also, thanks for this post - super helpful! Any other clinics that folks recommend for transconjunctival eye bag repositioning?


----------



## onlydbest

@MY56, did you get your lower lids done at Opera? How was it?


----------



## maleen4

Hello, I read a comment recommending your thread in the comment. Thank you for sharing and how is your eyelids now? Are they still flat or is the old eyebag is bulging again? Did your surgeon tell you that how long the result is gonna last?


----------



## phoebebuffey

I’ve been recommended by 2 clinics to do a lower blepharoplasty. I’m a little nervous by this as I’m 25... my under eye could definitely be improved but will it be bad to start cutting/stretching the under eye so young? 

Lower blepharoplasty vs TRC??? Thoughts?


----------



## phoebebuffey

Also: is Opera good for ALL anti-aging treatments? (Including SMAS mid face lifts)


----------



## Hautelady

Hi Jacque. Hope you are recovering well. How are the scars.  Was incision at the front of ear and around the back? Are you going to post a review soon? So interested.


----------



## Emma_me

Very nice~ 
thx for sharing!


----------



## Hautelady

jacque1969 said:


> Yes the scar is in front of ear and around the back They look pink of course but it is healing well not raised at all. My skin is not so dark considering my nationality(half Filipino) and I expect them to be good in few months. I've been using a silicone scar cream with UV protection in )))


Jacque1969, happy for you. I am also interested in having this at opera. Can I dm you some questions?


----------



## rejoice

Congratulations, you look so great! Definitely lost at least 10 years


----------



## puuuuuured

rejoice said:


> Congratulations, you look so great! Definitely lost at least 10 years


Agree, I think eyes matter lot when we guess someone's age.


----------



## ginger potato

Wow congratulation you look sooo good! I was thinking about under eye fat removal as well and will definitely put Opera on my list! Thanks for sharing, love.


----------



## Chinnie

Egobia said:


> I know that many are afraid of lower eyelid because of the scar and confused the exact location (received the most dm about these 2 besides my surgeon) You can check mine; they are under the eyelashes. It is taken on the 7th day and the stitches are still there.


Thank you for sharing its good to know opera can do white girl eyes. These are the only white girl eye pics I have seen anywhere from Korea. But I am getting my upper lid done too so nervous about looking like a bug eyed catlady

That being said I have seen your face on the opera blog. Sorry :/ I don't mean to be rude.


----------



## puuuuuured

Where did all the comments go saying that she is the promotion model of Opera and her face is actually in their facebook and more things? All the bad comments disappeared...!


----------



## Reveluv88

Hello there? It's reaaally hard to find a review about lower eyelid as most of the reviews here are about nose and face contour till I bumped into yours. I'm not sure if this account is still active or not but your result look amazing so I'd be very happy if you could talk to me through pm. I'm planning to have mine next year so I have many questions to ask.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Meuillefille

Reveluv88 said:


> Hello there? It's reaaally hard to find a review about lower eyelid as most of the reviews here are about nose and face contour till I bumped into yours. I'm not sure if this account is still active or not but your result look amazing so I'd be very happy if you could talk to me through pm. I'm planning to have mine next year so I have many questions to ask.  Thank you in advance!


Hi did you get any reply? I'm also considering lower eye surgery around may or june next year.


----------



## Reveluv88

Meuillefille said:


> Hi did you get any reply? I'm also considering lower eye surgery around may or june next year.


Not yet  I think it's no longer active. Are you interested to do your surgery in Opera too?


----------



## Peacesign

Reveluv88 said:


> Not yet  I think it's no longer active. Are you interested to do your surgery in Opera too?


I'm looking to do the same procedure, plus fat graft. Which clinics are you looking at besides Opera?


----------



## Reveluv88

Peacesign said:


> I'm looking to do the same procedure, plus fat graft. Which clinics are you looking at besides Opera?


Right now I'm looking at Namu and Uvom as their prices meet my budget. How about you?


----------



## Meuillefille

Reveluv88 said:


> Right now I'm looking at Namu and Uvom as their prices meet my budget. How about you?


Did they quote you for trans repositioning or lower blepharoplasty?


----------



## Peacesign

Reveluv88 said:


> Right now I'm looking at Namu and Uvom as their prices meet my budget. How about you?


I'm thinking of MVP, Wannabe and another clinic which has good before/after pics but doesn't seem to have a translation service, Inno. Struggling to find much info in English but I do like their pics.


----------



## Reveluv88

Peacesign said:


> I'm thinking of MVP, Wannabe and another clinic which has good before/after pics but doesn't seem to have a translation service, Inno. Struggling to find much info in English but I do like their pics.


I never heard about Inno. Is their price good?


----------



## Peacesign

Reveluv88 said:


> I never heard about Inno. Is their price good?


I'm not too sure ... I couldn't find out any more info


----------



## Reveluv88

Peacesign said:


> I'm not too sure ... I couldn't find out any more info


I've checked their website too and no Eng consultation line indeed :/ How did you find about them?


----------



## robertroberts4946

yes - great results.


----------



## wan lee

I love your detailed posting and pictures.
Your face would be so nice.
I visited opera too, and i'm going to visit again for lifting surgery. Opera is looking for models. I think it is so good because the models can get discount!!


----------



## Doheehua

So nice result.
You would be more beautiful❤️
And you gave us very detailed reviews, so it will help many people


----------



## Tammipom

Your picture was in a plastic surgery community. great result.


----------

